# Central NY homestead for sale



## TransFarmer (Oct 10, 2013)

16x20 Amish-built cabin with quarter loft, built in 2003, fully insulated and wired for solar and backup generator. Snowmobile trails run through an adjacent lot, but far enough away to be quiet. Salmon River fishing is right down the road. Large Amish community in town. 12 acres with a 5 acre field in the center, surrounded on three sides with the wooded acreage. Fourth side is owned by campers whom I have seen once in the three years we've lived here. We have permission to hunt their land, about 30 acres. No visible neighbors. About an hour north of Syracuse, in the northern tier hunting zone.

Included: Solar power, vented propane wall heater, propane fridge and stove, some furniture, two new 8x10 sheds, generator. Financing available with 20% down. The bank works directly with the local land sellers, and is very lax with their lending. Basically, if you have a job and can put the money down, they'll finance you. Due to medical problems we have to sell the place before winter. Any reasonable offer will be considered. Please share this with all your homesteading, hunting, fishing, and camping friends!

I have plenty of photos, but I can't seem to post them. PM me if you'd like to see.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

PM me the price if you like. If you can figure out how to post pics it would be great.


----------



## paulina1013 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm interested and would like to see pictures. Also pricing. 

Thank you, 

Lynn


----------



## TransFarmer (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry, can't edit. The price is $49900, obviously obo. I'm not allowed to post photos, I think due to low post count. I am happy to e-mail them, or try to PM them.


----------



## TransFarmer (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## TransFarmer (Oct 10, 2013)

http://nylandquest.com/property/lq13826/

There.  The interior photos that show insulation are old. We have drywall up now, we were just waiting until we put in the outlets. Also, forgot the mention, we bought flooring but haven't installed it yet. That's also included, and is stored in one of the sheds.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the link


----------

